# Au secours mon cube rend l'âme....



## Cliven (13 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

J' ai de gros soucis depuis 1 semaine avec mon cube G4....

Je m'explique : la b&#233;cane plante et se fige apr&#232;s lancement d' un filtre sur photoshop.
Je reboote mais impossible de revenir sur l' OS, l'&#233;cran reste bleu et la souris est fonctionnelle mais aucunes ic&#244;nes....:mouais:

En d&#233;marrant sur les CDs d'install, j' ouvre l'utilitaire de disque et v&#233;rifie le disque dur, il trouve pas mal d' erreurs et ne peut les r&#233;parer, bref je rach&#232;te un disque, l'instale et sauve les quelques donn&#233;es que je peux. 

Et maintenant mon Mac bug r&#233;gulierement avec des erreurs d' affichage du genre ic&#244;nes strill&#233;es, ecran fig&#233;s, impossible de mettre &#224; jour l' OS (la MAJ quitte apr&#232;s 2min de t&#233;l&#233;chargement), applis qui plantent...etc.... 

Est ce mon processeur qui l&#226;che? Ma carte graphique?Dois-je rajouter un ventilo?
Si vous avez une infos, un conseil ou nimporte quoi qui puisse m' aider, je suis preneur. 

PS: si vous connaissez un logiciel capable de faire des miracles avec des disques durs us&#233;s, pensez &#224; moi!!!! ( 30 Go de sons partis en fum&#233;es...:rateau: )

Ma b&#234;te: Cube G4 OS 10.4 450Mhz/1,5GoRAM/160GoHD/Geforce2mx 32mo


----------



## Paski.pne (13 Octobre 2006)

Salut,

Prends les CD fournis d'origine avec ton Cube et recherche celui qui porte la mention AHT (ou Apple Hardware Test). Suis les instructions normalement écrites sur le CD pour savoir comment démarrer dessus et fais le test matériel complet de ta machine. Peut-être ce test t'offrira-t-il la réponse ?


----------



## flotow (13 Octobre 2006)

Rassure toi, pas partis en fumées, car apparement, ca bootait, mais ca marchait encore un peu il suffit de peu, pour les copier  deja, sauvegarde tes 30 Go ailleur, avant de faire quoi que ce soit 
Apres, oui, AHT. Peut etre temperature monitor, pour voir si tu n'as pas de soucis de temperature (ventilo en +, comme tu l'a evoqué)
Ecran strié, peut etre la CarteGraphique? Panic??
Bonne chance (de plus, le cube, c'est :rateau: :love: :rose:  )


----------



## Cliven (13 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour l'info mais je n'ai pas le cd, j'irai demain dans un Apple Center pour voir si ils ont pas &#231;a qui tra&#238;ne.... 

Concernant mes 30Go de musiques: le fichier musique est pr&#233;sent mais vide sur le disque dur endommag&#233;  

Pourtant mes fichiers musiques apparaissent apr&#232;s une recherche avec spotlight mais impossible de les d&#233;placer:mouais:  de plus certains morceaux ont leur ic&#244;ne Itunes alors que d' autres ont un carr&#233; blanc &#224; la place...:mouais: 

N' existent-ils pas des softs qui permettent de restructurer un disque (je r&#234;ve pit-&#234;tre un peu l&#224? et ainsi je pourrai retrouver mon bonheur...


----------



## flotow (13 Octobre 2006)

Cliven a dit:


> Merci pour l'info mais je n'ai pas le cd, j'irai demain dans un Apple Center pour voir si ils ont pas ça qui traîne....



Attention, si tu n'as pas les CD !! ont sait pas comment tu as mis Tiger  Sauf si tu connais bien une personne qui fermera les yeux (dans le cas ou c'est une install bref )


----------



## Cliven (13 Octobre 2006)

J'ai les cd de Tiger mais pas tout ceux de la bécane (je l'ai acheté d' occas). Il me manque que  ce fichu Hardware Test..:hein:


----------



## Cliven (13 Octobre 2006)

Aucun des cds de test Hardware que j' ai pu trouver ne correspondent à mon Mac, de plus mon cube refuse de booter sur l' OS que j'ai pourtant réinstaller.... 

Si quelqu'un peut m' aider à trouver un cd AHT pour un cube G4 ou m' apporter une solution sur les causes de dysfonctionnement de la bécane je lui en serai très reconnaissant.


----------



## gazobu (14 Octobre 2006)

Cliven a dit:


> cd AHT pour un cube G4


ton Cube d'origine était en 128Mb/20Gb 5400/ATI 128 16Mb
aujourd'hui il est sérieusement boosté et ... il a [eu] chaud. :casse:
le refroidissement se faisant par convexion tu aurais dû prévoir un ventilo dessous ou dans la découpe du bas.
quand au CD AHT pour CubeG4 je me demande s'il a été fait spécifiquement pour cette machine, dès l'instant où le lecteur fonctionne pour booter le CD tout va bien dans le test court et il annonce la fin du monde dans les tests longs.:sick:

peut être un bon dépoussièrage et un démarrage avec une seule barrette 512 ?


----------



## Cliven (15 Octobre 2006)

Même après avoir nettoyé la machine et l'avoir démarrée avec une barrette de 512Mo, impossible de retomber sur l' OS  

Après plusieurs avis, il semblerait que la carte mère soit sérieusement endommagée, je vais pouvoir la tester ce soir avec un autre cube.... on verra bien.


----------



## Cliven (16 Octobre 2006)

Résultat du test avec un autre cube: Ma carte mère est HS donc je suis à la recherche d' une autre carte autrement dit d'un autre cube... et cette fois-ci je vais investir dans un ventilo....


----------



## gazobu (16 Octobre 2006)

Cliven a dit:


> je suis à la recherche d' une autre carte ... un ventilo....


vois chez Power Logix
ils ont pas mal de solutions pour le CubeG4
ou chez OWC


----------



## melaure (16 Octobre 2006)

Si tu cherches une carte m&#232;re, je te conseille le site de welovemacs.com (j'ai d&#233;j&#224; command&#233; des trucs chez eux)


----------



## gazobu (16 Octobre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> je te conseille le site de welovemacs.com


bon tuyau 
ils sont sérieux eux aussi


----------



## zigouiman (17 Octobre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Si tu cherches une carte m&#232;re, je te conseille le site de welovemacs.com (j'ai d&#233;j&#224; command&#233; des trucs chez eux)



Excellent ce site,  il vendent m&#234;me des &#233;crans Apple Cinema acryl tranparent (ancien mod&#232;le) comme mon 20". Par contre les prix sont pas donn&#233;s, mais &#231;a reste correct pour de l"ancien" 
Cot&#233; carte acc&#233;l&#233;ratrice pour G4, y'a du beau monde chez PowerLogic !


----------



## Cliven (17 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour les infos, welovesmacs.com est vraiment un super site, très complet. 

Le prix d' une carte mère reste un peu cher (surtout que le CPU n'est pas inclus), à ce prix là je vais voir si je peux trouver un cube d' occas.  

Au fait: peut-on mettre une carte mère d' un cube 500mhz à la place de celle d'un 450mhz? Est ce que cela va correspondre ?

J'ai peut-être trouver un bon plan mais il faut que je m'assure de ne plus faire de bétises


----------



## melaure (17 Octobre 2006)

Cliven a dit:


> Au fait: peut-on mettre une carte mère d' un cube 500mhz à la place de celle d'un 450mhz? Est ce que cela va correspondre ?
> 
> J'ai peut-être trouver un bon plan mais il faut que je m'assure de ne plus faire de bétises



Oui les cartes mères et boitiers ont les mêmes formes. Sinon pour celle d'OWC, tu peux toujours utiliser le processeur de ta carte mère actuelle. Il n'a probablement aucun soucis si c'est un autre composant qui est grillé.


----------



## Cliven (17 Octobre 2006)

Le problème est que je ne sais pas quel composant est grillé sur la carte mère et je ne veux pas prendre de risque...
Le mieux est que je rachète un cube d' occas... 
J'ai peux-être la possibilité d'acheter des pièces provenant d' un cube 500mhz mais je veux être sûr que cela soit bien adaptable sur mon cube 450mhz, je vais vérifier avec les réferences des différentes pièces...


----------



## flotow (17 Octobre 2006)

Cliven a dit:


> Le problème est que je ne sais pas quel composant est grillé sur la carte mère et je ne veux pas prendre de risque...
> Le mieux est que je rachète un cube d' occas...
> J'ai peux-être la possibilité d'acheter des pièces provenant d' un cube 500mhz mais je veux être sûr que cela soit bien adaptable sur mon cube 450mhz, je vais vérifier avec les réferences des différentes pièces...



et tu le file ton vieux cube? :love:


----------



## Cliven (17 Octobre 2006)

Non, désolé mais je compte le garder pour le remettre en service, au pire j'en fais un aquarium ou une lampe...:rateau:


----------



## flotow (17 Octobre 2006)

Cliven a dit:


> Non, d&#233;sol&#233; mais je compte le garder pour le remettre en service, au pire j'en fais un aquarium ou une lampe...:rateau:



Je fais des lampes superbes :rateau: et puis, j'ai aussi pleins de poissons


----------



## Cliven (17 Octobre 2006)

envoie des tofs....


----------



## flotow (17 Octobre 2006)

Cliven a dit:


> envoie des tofs....



Quand tu veux :rateau: :love:
Sinon, mon chat viens juste de bouffer les poissons   va faloir en recheter d'autre et justement je cherchai un aquarium


----------



## melaure (17 Octobre 2006)

Cliven a dit:


> Le problème est que je ne sais pas quel composant est grillé sur la carte mère et je ne veux pas prendre de risque...
> Le mieux est que je rachète un cube d' occas...
> J'ai peux-être la possibilité d'acheter des pièces provenant d' un cube 500mhz mais je veux être sûr que cela soit bien adaptable sur mon cube 450mhz, je vais vérifier avec les réferences des différentes pièces...



Si tu achètes un autre cube, tu auras donc l'occasion de tester le G4 dans ce cas


----------



## MamaCass (18 Octobre 2006)

Et pourquoi pas un mac mini ?


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas un mac mini ?



J'ai bien failli poser la question aussi  En effet le cube m'intéressait, mais avec la sortie des Mac Mini, j'ai vite changé d'avis vu le prix des cubes d'occaz ...


----------



## Cliven (19 Octobre 2006)

J'ai pas envie de m'en séparer...:rateau:  
Le fait est que toute la bécane fonctionne mis à part la carte mère ( l'élément essentiel ).....  
Ca serait trop bête de pas la remettre en route, cette bécane est vraiment trop belle.De plus j' ai un écran Apple TFT en ADC et y'a plus de bécane équipé avec une carte vidéo ADC


----------



## zigouiman (19 Octobre 2006)

Cliven a dit:


> J'ai pas envie de m'en séparer...:rateau:
> Le fait est que toute la bécane fonctionne mis à part la carte mère ( l'élément essentiel ).....
> Ca serait trop bête de pas la remettre en route, cette bécane est vraiment trop belle.De plus j' ai un écran Apple TFT en ADC et y'a plus de bécane équipé avec une carte vidéo ADC



C'est vrai que l'ADC, c'était quand même mieux que le DVI. J'ai toujours mon PMG4 733 avec un écran cinema 20" transparent et 1 seul cable pour les relier de l'un à l'autre. 

Heureusement, il y a toujours la possibilité d'utiliser un adaptateur avec alim externe pour brancher l'écran sur un mac en DVI.


----------



## Cliven (20 Octobre 2006)

Ui, ui.... :mouais:  T' es au courant du prix de cette adaptateur ? Parce que moi.... OUI :affraid:


----------



## flotow (20 Octobre 2006)

C'est pour ca que filer son cube est la solution la moins onereuse


----------



## Cliven (20 Octobre 2006)

Tu lâches pas l' affaire, toi...... :rateau: 
T' aurai pas une carte mère de cube en trop par hasard ?


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2006)

Cliven a dit:


> Tu lâches pas l' affaire, toi...... :rateau:
> T' aurai pas une carte mère de cube en trop par hasard ?



Sinon dans un cube tu pourrais mettre deux ou trois carte mère de MacMini. Ca te ferais un joli cluster translucide !!!


----------



## flotow (21 Octobre 2006)

Cliven a dit:


> Tu lâches pas l' affaire, toi...... :rateau:
> T' aurai pas une carte mère de cube en trop par hasard ?



Heu non mais il parrait que ca se trouve :rateau:


----------



## Cliven (21 Octobre 2006)

Mouais...:mouais:  250 euros la carte mère sans le processeur, à ce prix là je vais me débrouiller pour acquerir un cube d' occas sur ebay ou un autre site.....


----------



## velvet (8 Novembre 2006)

J'ai une carte mère de Cube, si ça peut t'intéresser. Le soucis est qu'il n'y a plus qu'un seul port USB, ma petite soeur s'est excitée sur la prise. Toujours partant ???


----------

